# China/Flatware/Glassware Recommendations??



## justfeedme (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a catering business that does offsite events. Mostly weddings. I need to purchase China, Flatware and Goblets and wondered if anyone had recommendations. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Depends on your location. Are you in the US, Canada, UK... it depends where you are.


----------



## justfeedme (Nov 20, 2013)

U.S. Thanks.


----------

